# Dogs and Cardiac Symptoms



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

I worked with a dog last week. It was a hot day--88 degrees. She's a 17-month-old GSD and house dog. Basically, she spent about 5-10 minutes walking in a 25 foot pen--shaded. I watch for things like panting, tongue color, etc. given the heat. At times after walking around the pen, she looked like she was doing the equivalent of passing out. She'd flop on one hip and then flop over on her side. Her owner says she does it all the time but something about it bothers me. My guys are mostly in the house too and the temps have been all over the place--so not easy to acclimate. Even factoring in lower drive, heat and lack of conditioning, something doesn't seem right. Anyone seen anything like this?

T


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

this happened more than once in the pen? the wording seems to imply so.

was the dog just laying down? or passed out?

recovery from incident, what was that like ?

the owner says the dog does it all the time? like all the time in random situations and evnironments?


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

First thing to look at....open the dogs mouth and look at the color of the gums and lips during an incident....if white, blu,purple, pale...yes, i would say you have a cardiac issue going on....I had 2 dogs I lost to cardiac problems...also, check for a pulse in the groin area, is it weak, thready,slow, bounding, rapid, irregular?


----------



## Alice Bezemer (Aug 4, 2010)

Terrasita Cuffie said:


> I worked with a dog last week. It was a hot day--88 degrees. She's a 17-month-old GSD and house dog. Basically, she spent about 5-10 minutes walking in a 25 foot pen--shaded. I watch for things like panting, tongue color, etc. given the heat. At times after walking around the pen, she looked like she was doing the equivalent of passing out. She'd flop on one hip and then flop over on her side. Her owner says she does it all the time but something about it bothers me. My guys are mostly in the house too and the temps have been all over the place--so not easy to acclimate. Even factoring in lower drive, heat and lack of conditioning, something doesn't seem right. Anyone seen anything like this?
> 
> T


If you don't trust it and it doesn't feel right then don't work it. Tell the owner to have it checked out by a vet first.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

Alice Bezemer said:


> If you don't trust it and it doesn't feel right then don't work it. Tell the owner to have it checked out by a vet first.


I'm in agreement. Follow your instincts.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Nicole Stark said:


> I'm in agreement. Follow your instincts.


Me too. Vet check.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

fwiw, i don't start any training with anyone's dog without a vet visit report that i can hold in my hand and read 
...and also, if i see anything the owner might not have seen when i am out with it, back it goes

had a dog that had an occasional stumble in the front legs...owner was not working it as hard as i was and said they never noticed it...dog went back ... eventually diagnosed a couple weeks later with H Sarcoma :-(

i've seen few dogs with some funny ways of flopping down, but never like what you described outside on a hard surface 

if they care and respect your opinion, they'll get the dog checked if you ask


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

Does the dog look dazed when this happens? Is he on the move and then suddenly goes down in the rear? How long is the dog down for? Some dogs are just "ploppers" when the want to lay down so another helpful thing would be to video the event.


----------



## Terrasita Cuffie (Jun 8, 2008)

Well, since I've been thinking about it for a week and trying to research stuff online, bottom line is that I don't feel comfortable about it. Its not like I haven't rejected others in the past, I just felt I had a better feel for why. Maureen, I looked in her mouth while she was flopped over on her side and didn't see blue or white that would make you think cardiopulmonary. This dog will walk along and seem fine and then suddenly flop on one hip and then as if she can't hold herself up, flop over on her side and lay there. The only other thing that comes to mind is that if you were human and suddenly had a hypoglycemic attack. Gina, the owner says she flops but I can't seem to get it out of my head that something isn't quite right. It could be she has zero heat tolerance. Before the next session, I need to talk to her again. Thanks for the thoughts.

T


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

It could also be some sort of seizure or even a neurological issue.


----------



## Katie Finlay (Jan 31, 2010)

I'm actually thinking back pain. Probably paired with something else neurological.

She's a German Shepherd. I love 'em, but I'll be damned if every other one doesn't have at least one serious issue.


----------



## Maureen A Osborn (Feb 12, 2010)

hip dysplasia also crosses my mind


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

One of my daughters had a JRTxBorder terrier that would be running around the yard and her rear legs would just collapse. Although the vet believed it was some sort of neuro thing there was neve a diagonse found and the dog could care less. She would continue running around and happily drag her rear legs along till it was over. That was usually 3-5 mins.


----------



## Gina Pasieka (Apr 25, 2010)

That Jack sounds like it has myasthenia...which is a congenital issue in that breed. Now if this GSD is also showing signs of an odd gait before plopping over...that would be another possibility for her too.


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

That was a first thought and ruled out by the vet.
This was over 10 yrs ago so I can't recall the specifics.
I had hunted (earth work) with both parents, all the JRT grand parents and all the JRT GG parents. All were healthy into old age.


----------

